# Just converted to bunk from rollers and have a question



## spcamno (Jul 2, 2016)

Just did a conversion and would like to know should tighten the swivel bracket or no?

It is adjusted properly right now and both bunk boards are sitting between ribs and level with the bottom of the hull.

Can find a definite answer on the internet some said tighten it while some said no.

I would like to hear how you setup yours and why?

Thanks


----------



## gunz (Jul 2, 2016)

Mine are solid and hard mounted. Say a guy last night with his brackets loose, The bunk laid on it side and he couldn't get it to lay flat by himself while putting is larger boat on the trailer.


----------



## richg99 (Jul 3, 2016)

Mine are "floating".

I believe that the "floating" type brackets are there to accommodate a V hull that will first contact the bunks with its sharper front bottom....and then....when the hull moves forward, the bunks would have to flatten to accommodate the stern configuration. 

If your boat is a pure flat bottom, then you should be able to lock them down.

Personally, I don't see any advantage to locking them down, unless they are flopping over on you all of the time. richg99

p.s. I added a split PVC gutter topping to my bunks. Love it! Boat slides up and on and off so easily!


----------

